# New "OnBike" by Cannondale



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know the price of the OnBike currently featured on the homepage of Cannondale?
Not a buyer but just curious. Thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You know what they say: if you have to ask, you can't afford it...


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd like to think I can afford any bike currently for sale in this Cycle world. What I can't afford is the divorce that would follow that purchase!:lol:


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

it is pretty cool looking.


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

i like it. probably would be a nice commuter, but i just use my cyclocross bike to commute


----------



## johnrturner (Oct 15, 2008)

*$6,499.00*

I show it listed for $6,499.00.


----------

